# AE "sauvage"



## Xav' (18 Septembre 2001)

Pour tous ceux qui veulent quand même faire un peu la fête :
1- parce qu'ils viennent quand même à Paris,
2- parce qu'ils sont déjà sur place,
3- parce que...

Je proprose que l'on se retrouve à Paris, Samedi 29 Septembre à 13h00 devant le Parc des Expositions pour aller faire une bouffe (et pourquoi pas la photo "portables" devant une affiche iBook si elles ne sont pas retirées   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dans tous les cas, amis Parisiens, on se doit d'accueillir nos camarades. Donc, pour ceux qui arrivent par train, faites-le moi savoir, si vous êtes un peu paumés, on vient vous chercher à la gare


----------



## J-L (18 Septembre 2001)

J'suis partant pour une bouffe!!
A bientôt j'espère!!


----------



## Xav' (18 Septembre 2001)

On va pas se laisser arrêter comme ça.
Faites tourner l'info, histoire qu'on s'amuse un peu.
Amis voisins Européens, vous qui venez quand même, vous êtes attendus de pied ferme (surtout si vous ne connaissez pas notre belle capitale !)


----------



## alèm (19 Septembre 2001)

salut Xav', j'ai proposé la même idée avec Jeanba3000 et après moults discutions avec divers honorables membres de ces forums (BenR, Bialès, Jb, Api, etc) on conviendrait plutôt de Jeudi

c'est à voir


----------



## Yama (19 Septembre 2001)

Vous êtes adorables mais je vais pas depenser un billet de TGV pour une bouffe

mais je suis de tout cur avec vous


----------



## Xav' (19 Septembre 2001)

J'ai essayé de suivre vos discussions, mais c'était pas très clair (à moins que ça été décidé dans l'après-midi).
Disons Jeudi, pourquoi pas, mais à qu'elle heure ?
Et où ?
Qui rassemble les infos et les noms ?
Perso, je suis bien évidemment partant.

Si nous sommes donc un certains nombre, on peut être plus (ça c de la réflexion, où je ne m'y connais pas).

Voyons si JackSim, CL97 ou Veejee ne peuvent pas nous coller un truc en actu...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et quand je parlais du train, c pour ceux qui vont quand même faire le déplacement et qui ne veulent pas se retrouver marron à 100%. Il ne faut pas venir exprès (sauf si ça vous chante vraiment).

[18 septembre 2001 : message édité par Xav']


----------



## alèm (19 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Xav':
*J'ai essayé de suivre vos discussions, mais c'était pas très clair (à moins que ça été décidé dans l'après-midi).
Disons Jeudi, pourquoi pas, mais à qu'elle heure ?
Et où ?
Qui rassemble les infos et les noms ?
Perso, je suis bien évidemment partant.

Si nous sommes donc un certains nombre, on peut être plus (ça c de la réflexion, où je ne m'y connais pas).
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben, je propose que l'on coordonne tout ça avec Jeanba3000 et moi-même, je connais pas paris mais mes heures de vol/ jour sur icq me permettent de recevoir pas mal de contacts

voilà voilà


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Septembre 2001)

bon CriCri et Ficelle, vous glandes quoi ?!?

on vous attends, vous êtes obligés de venir !!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*Vous êtes adorables mais je vais pas depenser un billet de TGV pour une bouffe

mais je suis de tout cur avec vous*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_*Communiqué de Gribouille : tout pareil / STOP / bonne bourre....*_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par saint gribouille junior:
*

Communiqué de Gribouille : tout pareil / STOP / bonne bourre....



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Communiqué correctif : Bonne bouffe pardon


----------



## alèm (20 Septembre 2001)

d'après des informations non confirmées, l'AE sauvage s'orienterait désormais vers le samedi 29!

je répète que mes sources ne sont point encore confirmées (on me signale qu'un dangereux pervers tendance schizophrène en organiserait une dans le magasin apple de sa ville,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (20 Septembre 2001)

MOi je suis super partant pour cette bouffe, mais je ne vienx à Paname que pour le WE


----------



## alèm (20 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*MOi je suis super partant pour cette bouffe, mais je ne vienx à Paname que pour le WE   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben, en plus, mon compatriote toine serait làcool!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (20 Septembre 2001)

Oups, scusez moi j'avais pas vu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'avais pas vu la suite, et j'était resté sur Jeudi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BOn je suis pas encore sur à 100% de venir, mais normalement, y'a pas de problème  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (enfin je croit......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




°


----------



## alèm (20 Septembre 2001)

dussé-je courir à travers le marais de Mareuil-Caubert ou jusque Buigny-Saint-Maclou pour t'attraper, tu viendras


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (20 Septembre 2001)

Y'aura pas besoin d'aller me chercher si loin que ca, t'inquiète pas


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Septembre 2001)

Bin ouaip mais j'pourra quand même pas venir à cause de: latin/gym/gym/histoire/histoire/grec/grec/chimie/chimie/math/latin/allemand/anglais.......
c'est dur la vie de bête étudiant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












vous me racontrez,hein


----------



## jeanba3000 (20 Septembre 2001)

alors avec api, on vous propose à ménilmontant (paris 20ème, métro du même nom pour ceux qui connaissent pas, mais on en reparlera) le Lou Pascalou, 14 rue de Panoyaux pour l'apéro, mettons à partir de 13h (y a des lève-tard)

pour le déjeuner, nous avons Dahlat (je ne suis pas sûr de l'orthographe) à Belleville juste à côté, une cantine chinoise, bonne et pas chère.

vous pouvez vous inscrire soit en postant à la suite, soit en me mailant, 

et n'hésitez pas à faire des suggestions si quelque chose ne vous conviendrait pas.

voilà.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (20 Septembre 2001)

mon train arrive à 16h20 à Paris nord  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pas cool, sncf suxx......


----------



## ficelle (20 Septembre 2001)

Apero au Lou Pascalou et repas chez Dahlat ! ça c'est original !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'y serai avec grand plaisir, mais ce ne serait pas mieux en soirée ?
a+


----------



## Xav' (20 Septembre 2001)

Rien ne nous empêche de commencer à 13h et de finir tard le lendemain matin (c'était d'ailleurs l'idée première


----------



## ficelle (20 Septembre 2001)

all night long !!!


----------



## Le Gognol (20 Septembre 2001)

'soir !

Moi je veux bien vous rejoindre, mais ce sera pour ma part à partir de 18 heures ! J'espère qu'à cette heure là, la fête ne fera que commencer...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Bialès (20 Septembre 2001)

Pourquoi pas mais vous voulez pas changer.
Enfin, c'est comme vous voulez.

je sais pas si je pourrais être là le soir mais l'aprem, ça me parait bon.

@ bientôt donc.


----------



## jeanba3000 (21 Septembre 2001)

bon on peut faire les deux, midi et soir et si on bouffe pas trop le midi on peut avoir encore faim le soir    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xav' tu me parlais de chez papa, à Louis Blanc, ok c'est sympa copieux et pas cher, même si c'est pas très près de menilmontant, mais par contre le samedi soir, c'est très dur d'y rentrer à pleins tellement c'est déjà plein (m'enfin pas impossible non plus si on a de la chance)

hin hin hin © oui ficelle c'est HYPER original pour cette 2e virée panaméenne d'aller au pascalou et à dahlat

tiens, prends ça pour la peine ! 











[20 septembre 2001 : message édité par jeanba3000]


----------



## Api (21 Septembre 2001)

J'avais proposé un des bars de la rue Oberkampf, la Mercerie, en face du Charbon.
C'est sympa aussi! C'était sans compter les cendrillons de macge, pour qui il va falloir organiser un goûter pas trop tard l'après-midi, puisqu'ils n'ont pas obtenu de permission de minuit !!


----------



## alèm (21 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*





 mon train arrive à 16h20 à Paris nord   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pas cool, sncf suxx......*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu voudrais que je passe te prendre peut-être (ma super5 pourrie arrive autant à l'heure que la sncf)

jeanba3000 je te remercie d'avoir pris la relève


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Septembre 2001)

on attend un résumé de l'ensemble, car, la, c'est long à lire !!

en tout cas, si y en a un qui veut s'essayer sur mon Powerbook G3 233 dont la nappe vidéo doit pas etre en place (voire, un qui sait comment bidouiller le connecteur secteur pour eviter d'avoir a mettre une cale) je suis mega fana...
je viendrai aussi avec mon Ti pour la photo, pas de panique !!!


----------



## jeanba3000 (21 Septembre 2001)

petit résummé à l'heure où j'écrit :

nous sommes

xav'
macwolf
alem
api
ficelle
toine qui arrive à 16h20 à la gare du nord
le gognol à partir de 18h
biales qui ne peut pas être la le soir
blueblood
compote
et moi

nous irions soit au lou pascalou a menilmontant (14 rue de panoyaux) soit à la mercerie rue oberkampf pour l' (les) apero(s), et chez dahlat à belleville ou chez papa a louis blanc pour la bouffe (sachant qu'il risque de ne pas y avoir de place chez papa un samedi soir)

premier rencard à partir de vers 13-14h et on rigole jusqu'à ce qu'il y ait plus personne

on attend les autres, ceussent qui veulent se joindre, faites vous connaitre à la suite de ce post, et si vous avez des suggestions d'endroit à proposer, n'hésitez pas.

[21 septembre 2001 : message édité par jeanba3000]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Septembre 2001)

Ouais, c'était juste pour dire que vous pouvez aussi vous joindre à ceux de Mac4ever, qui organisent eux aussi une bouffe avec la macjnet, et tout et tout ;-)


----------



## Cricri (22 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*bon CriCri et Ficelle, vous glandes quoi ?!?

on vous attends, vous êtes obligés de venir !!!!




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Dans ces conditions...j'y serai avec plaisir


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Septembre 2001)

je croyais que le rencart etait un pelerinage sur les lieux du drame ??? porte de versailles, y a aussi des trucs tres bien...


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2001)

et le Rico, vous croyez qu'il osera sortir de la cité maudite de Drancy pour saluer ceux qui l'ont accueilli sur Macgé?


----------



## ficelle (29 Septembre 2001)

je viens aux nouvelles vu qu'il n'y a plus personne sur le forum !
on est toujours onze, ou bien y a t'il quelque nouveaux participants ?
a+


----------



## ficelle (29 Septembre 2001)

ça sent le plan plan pourri !!!
entre l'annulation de l'expo, et le passage des serveurs macgé sur ZX81, on ne sait plus bien ce qu'il se passe.... c'est ou demain... mercerie ou pascalou ?
a+


----------



## Xav' (29 Septembre 2001)

Salut cowboy,

il faut lire MacG   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Sur Paris maintenant, l'AE Sauvage qui a été citée sur nos forums, devient plus concrète puisque les organisateurs donnent rendez-vous aux intéressés ce samedi, à 14h00 (13h30 pour les éternels retardataires) au Lou Pascalou, 14 rue Pannoyaux, Métro Ménilmontant."

à toute !


----------



## Cricri (29 Septembre 2001)

Désolé de ne pas pouvoir y être...
A la prochaine !

[04 octobre 2001 : message édité par Cricri]


----------



## Le Gognol (30 Septembre 2001)

'jour !

L'Apple Expo fut cette année assez minimaliste : un seul stand (une table de bar entourée de chaises), pas de nouveauté matérielle, peu de machines présentes (tout de même un Titanium et sinon quelques Pismo que l'on n'attendait pas franchement à l'AE), mais tout de même une démo efficace de Mac OS X.1 assurée par un seul démonstrateur, Toine (et ses dreadlocks) !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Personnellement je suis arrivé seulement à 18 H donc j'ai raté la keynote de Ficelle...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas un grand bonjour et merci à tous les participants (et mes amitiés à Michel Sardou... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) !

'+


----------



## ficelle (1 Octobre 2001)

Tu as oublié les stands Nikon et Polaroid, ainsi que les deux sponsor, Ricard et Leffe !!!
Le moment fort de cette réunion a été le lancement de macos-x.1 par notre ami Biales (je te dois un CD), mais on en retiendra aussi la panne du retroeclairage de lécran du pismo de jeanba en plein keynote, l'installation de la mise à jour en direct live sur le ti de compote, la présence de Benr (star de macworld), les éclairages d'Api à propos de ses virées équestres en compagnie d'Amok dans les steppes mongoles et l'historique de macgé par Xav from pneu vallée !!!
tout cela a dû se finir au tour d'un bon repas, mais je n'y etais pas...


----------



## Bialès (1 Octobre 2001)

En tous cas, une AE riche en évènements, même si SJ, le big boss, n'a pas pu effectuer la keynote lui-même.
Il y a eu cependant, quelques remous, en effet la lenteur des délais des forums a été stigmatisée.
Cependant, ce problème a été arrangé.
On parle même d'investissements dans une entreprise de serveurs, une OPA en vue?

Nombreux étaient les journalistes (Alèm et JB) et les photos de l'évènement seront bientôt disponibles.
(au fait, quand les gars?).

Un évènement à la hauteur des attentes de MGrumors, alias le toubar vert!

Vivement la prochaine fois!

@+


----------



## Bialès (1 Octobre 2001)

Ah oui, Steve Jobs vient de m'appeller pour me dire que s'il n'était pas venu, c'est parce qu'il venait juste de rentrer de Londres.
T'en fais pas Steve, le SJ dont je parlais, c'était pas toi mais Simon Jacquier.


----------



## Amok (1 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*les éclairages d'Api à propos de ses virées équestres en compagnie d'Amok dans les steppes mongoles*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais qu'est ce que c'est encore que cette histoire ??!!





Je ne parlerais qu'en présence de ma vodka!

[01 octobre 2001 : message édité par Amok]


----------



## jeanba3000 (1 Octobre 2001)

vraiment super cette année l'ae !
j'ai pas eu mal aux pieds à force de godiller dans les allées en me faisant bousculer (un gros merci au pascalou),

j'ai pu rencontrer d'autres macusers qui n'étaient pas là pour faire les soldes (alors ça vient ces mauresques ?!?) ,
j'ai enfin pu discuter avec des exposants et des responsables apple affables pas overbookés ni incompétents (un gros merci à biales, xav', compote, alèm, 'toine, api, ficelle, benr, le gognol),
il n'y avait pas de concours du stand qui fera le plus de bruit que les autres,
j'ai eu de vraies réponses pour mes problemes de matos sans qu'on me dise : "mais mon bon monsieur, le pismo c'est une antiquité, on peut plus rien en faire ni installer quoi que ce soit dessus, va falloir en racheter un nouveau" (un gros merci aux mêmes),
il y avait des places assises aux démonstrations,
les démos de matos ou de softs, os10.1 notamment avaient lieu à l'endroit et au moment que je voulais (un gros merci tout spécial à Biales),
je ne suis pas reparti avec des kg de sacs publicitaires remplis de brochures inutiles qui finissent dans à la poub',
c'était pas la cohue au métro en repartant (merci à belleville et ses cantoches),

et quelle ambiance ! (merci ricard et tsin tao)

bref apple devrait continuer dans ce style, ça me plait bien.

ps : pour les polas, je m'en occupe bientot.


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2001)

je tiens à dire que pour une fois à l'Apple Expo, personne ne m'a marché sur les pieds, que la musique différait des expos précédentes (musique baroque), oh oui bien sur il n'y avait pas foule mais je les cite ces chaleureux et braves personnes qui m'ont aidé dans cette incompréhension qui ne règne dorénavant plus entre Mac OS X et moi (merci Bialès et BenR   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )

nous regrettons (et ceci est un communiqué officiel) l'absence de _Aricosec_ retenu au PMU et de _Sirmacgrégory_ retenu entre le stand Giléra et Aprilia surpris avec un iBook en carton fabriqué par ses soins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




necore merci à Api, Compote, le Gognol, Ficelle, Djibi3000, Toine, BenR,Xav' (premier arrivé avec 30 mn de retard   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ),Bialès, le Pascalou et voilà


----------



## jeanba3000 (4 Octobre 2001)

LES VOILÀ !!!!

fidèle à mes habitudes, voici quelques polas de l'ae sauvage


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (4 Octobre 2001)

Yeah, elles sont là...

Enfin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Elles sont génial (je suis pas sur beaucoup, et ca me déplait pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

Enfin, voilà les autres ont tous résumé...

Dommage que je ne soit pas restait longtemps...( je sais plus, moins de deux heures) c'est un peu cours ..


m'enfin bon, on recommencera au plus vite....

Bon voilà, pas grand chose d'autre à dire....., à part que tous les MacUsers sont super méga sympa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin voilà...

Alèm, elle arrive quand les tiennes ?


----------



## benR (4 Octobre 2001)

Très très bon esprit...
Les photos sont très biens, merci jeanba !

à bientot pour de nouvelles aventures !


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2001)

demain soir peut-être  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et je ne serais toujours pas dessus!! (ouf!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*hé hé*


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (4 Octobre 2001)

Cool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





par contre, je serait dessus , et là c'est moins cool, m'enfin bon


----------



## benR (4 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*LES VOILÀ !!!!

fidèle à mes habitudes, voici quelques polas de l'ae sauvage    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai oublié de préciser que le polaroïd de jeanbe est une pièce de collection !!!
Une preuve vivante que la technologie récente ne peut pas tout......


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*

J'ai oublié de préciser que le polaroïd de jeanbe est une pièce de collection !!!
Une preuve vivante que la technologie récente ne peut pas tout......*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mince, voilà, je vais encore passer pour le technophile avec mon F3 et ma torche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'aurais du me ramener avec mon Leica M3 simple armement   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon Toine, promis, je floute ton visage avec toshop avant de mettre en ligne quoi que ce soit (faut déjà que je comprenne comment fonctionne l'iDisk d'ailleurs!)


----------



## touba (4 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*nous regrettons (et ceci est un communiqué officiel) l'absence de Aricosec retenu au PMU et de Sirmacgrégory*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

merci...
hi hi hi...©


----------



## Amok (4 Octobre 2001)

Magnifique!!!! Quel bonheur de voir ca au réveil !!!!! Je vais avoir du mal à être sérieux aujourd'hui!!!! Vous êtes bons pour le prochain casting du film sur la vie de steeve jobs!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (X10)


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (4 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
bon Toine, promis, je floute ton visage avec toshop avant de mettre en ligne quoi que ce soit (faut déjà que je comprenne comment fonctionne l'iDisk d'ailleurs!)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'es pas obligé l'allez jusque là non plus..


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*merci...
hi hi hi...©*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

rassure-toi mon Touba!

_*Ton absence était remplacé par une plus forte présence dans nos coeurs !*_











tu n'as pas remarqué une augmentation du traffic sur le toubar depuis ce jour?

allez, on se voit sous L'Arbre à Pallabres














[04 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## gribouille (5 Octobre 2001)

hi hi hi...; Api t'as une bouille géniale  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu me rapelles mes anciennes monitrices de colonies de vacances  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 elles avaient toutes le même look et la même coupe ke toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu chiques et tu sniffes aussi ?


----------



## Amok (5 Octobre 2001)

Gribouille en colonie de vacances! On a peine à imaginer ca!!!!!


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2001)

sisi ils font des colos maintenant pour les types dans son genre avec des barrières pour pas qu'il gênent trop les vacanciers!!


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2001)

pour les photos c'est là, mais c'est pas la peine de lancer une _fatwa_ contre moi, j'avais de meilleures photos de vous mais le labo a foutu la pelloche en l'air   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[02 décembre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Amok (5 Octobre 2001)

Zut alors! Le labo t'a fait le même coup qu'a Robert Capa avec ses images du débarquement de Juin 44 ?!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si tu me dis qu'en plus tu étais correspondant de Life Magazine ce soir là, alors je commence à envisager un complot!!


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2001)

euh après discut avec un collègue, à lui ils lui ont foutu en l'air deux jours de travail avec "l'orchestre national de Barbès" mais je ne pense pas à un complot, juste à del'incompétence


----------



## gribouille (6 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
* "l'orchestre national de Barbès" *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Comment ça un orchestre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cet espèce de piano mecanique avec l'automate qui souffle dans un tuyau ???? ils l'on réparé enfin ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hi hi hi,


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2001)

*Girb et son humour de marin russe irradié*


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2001)

ben pour ceux qui auraient suivi le premier épisode, ça recommence bientôt aux alentours du 15 décembre (à discuter!), le samedi je pense vu nos emplois du temps!
pour les _habitués parisiens_, je vous fais confiance pour le lieu de la rencontre?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors devraît-être présent pour le moment : Xav', Jeanba3000 (récemment promu marabout de peinture!), baax, ptêt Api, ptêt Cricri (djib' s'en occupe) et moi
*Ficelle, prière de ne pas garer ta bécane en plein milieu de la terrasse du bar ce coup-ci!*




Compote, ramène ton Ti!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BenR et Bialès sont obligés d'être présents aussi!
nous comptons sur la venue d'*Aricosec*
de zarathoustra (t'es obligé mon pote!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

*venez nombreux!*








_pour mémoire!_

_pour les palarboricoles!_

bon, on se dépêche de s'inscrire?


----------



## benR (3 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
BenR et Bialès sont obligés d'être présents aussi!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben si c'est comme ça..... je vais venir, alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Toujours partant pour du bon esprit !


----------



## Bialès (3 Décembre 2001)

I'll be there et avec mon new TI!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Décembre 2001)

Maybe I'll be there


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cupidon:
*Maybe I'll be there*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*Baax, ramène tes chasseurs de slipmacgluant!*


----------



## benR (3 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cupidon:
*Maybe I'll be there*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tout n'est pas perdu !
il a dit "peut être".......

croisons les doigts !


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2001)

pas le temps de t'attendre baax!

je viens de les trouver :


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Décembre 2001)

Oups .. J'allais venir vous faire mes "excuses " si vous voyez bien je n'ai pas fait des posts a deux smileys j'ai fais que des posts serieux ! 
Voila 
Cupidon


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2001)

soit, mais un conseil : quand tu ne t'y connais pas dans un domaine (genre en hardware!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) n'y poste pas, tu pourrais faire se méprendre des newbies (comme toi!) 
merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Décembre 2001)

Oui mais tu es temoin que je ne post plus comme un con ! Je post peu mais quand meme j'ai quelques posts qui sont interessant tu ne trouves pas? 
Cupidon


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2001)

je reste perplexe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à voir !  (_j'ai l'impression de te l'avoir déjà dit il y a 5 mois!_)


----------



## mtra (3 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cupidon:
*Oui mais tu es temoin que je ne post plus comme un con ! Je post peu mais quand meme j'ai quelques posts qui sont interessant tu ne trouves pas? 
Cupidon*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

arrete de poster des trucs comme ca, tu vois pas que... pff je laisse tomber !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Décembre 2001)

J'ai change gars ! 
Tu vas dire c'est ce que tu disais il y a 5 mois mais je te dis c'est pas pareil la 
Cupidon


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2001)

_on peut revenir au sujet initial?_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Décembre 2001)

Oui bien sur tres cher Alem 
Le rendez vous sera la bas:
[http://homepage.mac.com/ziphim/PhotoAlbum2.html Souvenirs ]

Peut etre bien ?


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cupidon:
*Oui bien sur tres cher Alem 
Le rendez vous sera la bas:
[http://homepage.mac.com/ziphim/PhotoAlbum2.html Souvenirs ]

Peut etre bien ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

au lou pascalou, oui, il y a des chances mais c'est pas sûr, faut changer de crémerie de temps à autre, et puis la musique baroque que tu peux y entendre avant 15h ne plaira peut-être pas à tout les macusers (mais à moi si!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Décembre 2001)

Tous les gouts sont dans la nature !


----------



## benjamin (3 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
de zarathoustra (t'es obligé mon pote!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

vi vi, on verra ce que je peux faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
et puis la musique baroque que tu peux y entendre avant 15h ne plaira peut-être pas à tout les macusers
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il y a mieux vers les quinze heures. C'est de ce laisser bercer par une harpe au _Jardin d'Hiver_ (je ne sais pas si certains situent l'endroit...). Mais là non plus, cela ne plaira sûrement pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cupidon:
*Tous les gouts sont dans la nature !
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

de gustibus non est disputandum


----------



## baax (3 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

Il y a mieux vers les quinze heures. C'est de ce laisser bercer par une harpe au Jardin d'Hiver (je ne sais pas si certains situent l'endroit...). Mais là non plus, cela ne plaira sûrement pas  

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je suis certains que je ne situe pas du tout !!


----------



## alèm (4 Décembre 2001)

précises pour les pauvres picards que nous sommes


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2001)

bon, si vous voulez pas venir dites-le   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon Lou Pascalou vers 15H le samedi 15 décembre


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (5 Décembre 2001)

J'essairais d'être là... Si les lions indomptables et petits chats n'ont pas peur des doux loups!!


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Décembre 2001)

'

Je tente si je peux, mais je pourrais pas l'après-midi ça c'est sûr... Ce serait pour moi à partir de 17 H environ. Ce qui est chiant c'est que je peux pas faire le cacou en emmenant ma machine... 2 processeurs c'est lourd...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## alèm (6 Décembre 2001)

ben moi, ce coup-ci, je prends un fuji instax pour pas subir la hire de momok


----------



## jeanba3000 (6 Décembre 2001)

et moi je vous promet que mon mac ne sera pas en panne !

hin hin hin ©

bon ben message reçu, pour moi c'est ok.


----------



## alèm (7 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*et moi je vous promet que mon mac ne sera pas en panne !

hin hin hin ©
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ouais ouais   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu vas encore nous faire le coup du :_ben, il marchait chez moi_






héhé


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2001)

_toujours le samedi 15 à 15 au lou pascalou_





vous savez où c'est?


----------



## benjamin (12 Décembre 2001)

Si je viens, c'est accompagné.
Prépare les munitions, alèm


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Si je viens, c'est accompagné.
Prépare les munitions, alèm



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




_paumé le gif!_


----------



## benjamin (12 Décembre 2001)

Suis-je seul à voir mon partenaire (car je le  vois) ?


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2001)

faut arrêter la fumette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  à force


----------



## benjamin (12 Décembre 2001)

Oui, oui, je commence à avoir la tête qui tourne...


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2001)

ah la Flag de Touba! sur l'arbre ça pardonne pas après le 15ème litre


----------



## benjamin (12 Décembre 2001)

Pas voui. On travaille sur le site, on fait des travaux...ça donne soif


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2001)

_une autre?_


----------



## benjamin (12 Décembre 2001)

Non, ça va, j'veux pas abuser non plus d'vot' hospitalité, m'sieur...


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2001)

_légendaire_


----------



## ficelle (13 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
Ficelle, prière de ne pas garer ta bécane en plein milieu de la terrasse du bar ce coup-ci!




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*











*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## jeanba3000 (14 Décembre 2001)

C'EST DEMAINNNN C'EST DEMAINNN C'EEEEEEEST DEMAAIAAAINNNN !!!!











VIENDEZ NOMBREUX !!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lou pascalou
14 rue Panoyaux
75020 paname

métro ménilmontant

à partir de 15 h

en sortant du métro, prendre le boulevard en direction du père lachaise, sur le trottoir de gauche, passer le troquet le soleil de ménilmontant et prendre tout de suite à gauche la rue panoyaux qui monte jusqu'à une placette, le pascalou et à droite au fond


----------



## alèm (15 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*C'EST DEMAINNNN C'EST DEMAINNN C'EEEEEEEST DEMAAIAAAINNNN !!!!











VIENDEZ NOMBREUX !!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lou pascalou
14 rue Panoyaux
75020 paname

métro ménilmontant

à partir de 15 h

en sortant du métro, prendre le boulevard en direction du père lachaise, sur le trottoir de gauche, passer le troquet le soleil de ménilmontant et prendre tout de suite à gauche la rue panoyaux qui monte jusqu'à une placette, le pascalou et à droite au fond*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pas mieux   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




venez le troquet est sympa et j'aménerais pas mon flash torche pour une fois (enfin si mais je le sortirais pas, amok est jaloux de l'engin!)


----------



## ficelle (15 Décembre 2001)

ça va etre ambiance grog !
de la bué sur les vitres !


----------



## ficelle (15 Décembre 2001)

je vous ammene la plus jeune supporter de macgé !!!
elle à commencé à deux ans....
"je suis petit, il me faut des chaussures....
elle me vont bien, merci !"


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (15 Décembre 2001)

Et moi qui peut pas venir, c'est pas juste...

poruqui j'habite si loin, dites moi, pourquoi ??


----------



## alèm (15 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*"je suis petit, il me faut des chaussures....
elle me vont bien, merci !"*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Bonjour Ad  _


----------



## alèm (15 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Et moi qui peut pas venir, c'est pas juste...

poruqui j'habite si loin, dites moi, pourquoi ??*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

trouve-toi un faux argument toi! tu me disais autre chose en buvant ta bière ce midi toinou!


----------



## ficelle (15 Décembre 2001)

chuuuuut, elle dort.......
meme si il y a un truc qui fait hein hein toute les 30 secondes


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (15 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

trouve-toi un faux argument toi! tu me disais autre chose en buvant ta bière ce midi toinou!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Euh bon ce midi, j'ai un peu plus argumenté, mais bon dans le principe, c'est ca


----------



## alèm (15 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*chuuuuut, elle dort.......
meme si il y a un truc qui fait hein hein toute les 30 secondes    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est sûr que si tu changes pas les sons dans icq quand je t'envois des messages aussi


----------



## Bialès (15 Décembre 2001)

Je serai là moi!!!

Je sais pas à quelle heure ni combien de temps je pourrais rester mais je passerai, c'est sûr!

A demain!!!


----------



## Le Gognol (15 Décembre 2001)

'

RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!! T'as intérêt à venir ou on vient te chercher à l'hospice de Drancy !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










'+


----------



## Cricri (16 Décembre 2001)

Bon, la prochaine fois c'est moi qui fixe le jour, l'heure et le lieu !


----------



## ficelle (16 Décembre 2001)

ben moi, je serais bien resté plus longtemps. elles sont de plus en plus conviviales, ces rencontres parisiennes !
et encore une fois, je rate le repas     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



d'autres devaient peut etre arriver plus tard, mais on pouvait y croiser :
xav
azrael
alèm
jeanba
biales
api
sarah
le gognol
compote
mais aussi, adèle et sonate
ainsi que 2 pismo, 2 ti, et 4 ipod.....
faut les voir, tous, avec leur mirroir de poche qui fait de la musique !
à bientot les amis !

ps : alèm, prend soin de ton dos, les beignoires, ça laisse des traces !     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[16 décembre 2001 : message édité par ficelle]


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Décembre 2001)

'

Court mais bref : vive les Apipâtes !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'rci beaucoup et '+


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*ben moi, je serais bien resté plus longtemps. elles sont de plus en plus conviviales, ces rencontres parisiennes !
et encore une fois, je rate le repas      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



d'autres devaient peut etre arriver plus tard, mais on pouvait y croiser :
xav
azrael
alèm
jeanba
biales
api
sarah
le gognol
compote
mais aussi, adèle et sonate
ainsi que 2 pismo, 2 ti, et 4 ipod.....
faut les voir, tous, avec leur mirroir de poche qui fait de la musique !
à bientot les amis !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

elle va bien adèle?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et sonate aussi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu sais ficelle, ils m'énervent tous ces happy few avec leur miroir de maquillage qui font du bruit! en plus, la moitié n'ont même pas les moyens de les payer et font juste semblants   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*ps : alèm, prend soin de ton dos, les beignoires, ça laisse des traces !      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

m'en parle pas, le petit déj' au lit servi par api  les autres ont de quoi être jaloux!!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*ré-édition fin janvier cricri, libère-toi 15 jours à l'avance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2001)

_j'oubliais les photos lundi  et ce sans problème ce coup-ci   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## ficelle (17 Décembre 2001)

maintenant, on veut voir les images....


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*maintenant, on veut voir les images....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

après le café d'api, le thé de compote


----------



## Amok (17 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*j'aménerais pas mon flash torche pour une fois (enfin si mais je le sortirais pas, amok est jaloux de l'engin!)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est c'laaa ouiiiii.... Surtout pour ensuite nous faire le coup de "le labo a foiré mes films".

Tu vas trouver quoi cette fois? L'invasion de sauterelles dévoreuses d'émulsion sensible? La chaine du métro qui a déraillée, envoyant dans la secousse qui s'en est suivie tes precieux rouleaux sur les voies? La terre qui a tremblée 3 fois?


----------



## Cricri (17 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
ré-édition fin janvier cricri, libère-toi 15 jours à l'avance    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Comme ça sa marche !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( faut dire que djib m'a prévenu que l'avant veille cette fois. Trop occupé à installer Office pour X sans doute...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

[16 décembre 2001 : message édité par Cricri]


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2001)

j'ai les photos sur moi mon momok,   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dans ma poche attendant seulement d'être mises en ligne


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2001)

au fait, pour tous les membres de l'ae :

_*quelle raclure cet alèm*_


----------



## Azrael (17 Décembre 2001)

Reviendu de la plage... bah fait froid dans l'eau !!!  ça pêle ouais !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_ * [Az' !!! Hors Sujet ! Y'a pas de plage à Paris !!!! Les m'sieur - dames y te aprlent de l'ae... Tsssssss] * _

Ah si je me souviens...
L'entrée du café puis... hi hi je me suis perdu dans un Maceuuuuuuuuuuux ! 
Très coolllll en tout cas !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vivement la prochaine !!! 
Merci pour cette très agréable soirée !

Bon y'a Angel à la TV... et des burgers dans un sachet. Miammmmmmmm. 

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*Court mais bref : vive les Apipâtes !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah bon ? non ???
Y'avait des pâtes ??????
J'ai vu beaucoup de bière me....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[Meuh non api... c'était très très bon !!!]


----------



## Xav' (17 Décembre 2001)

Ouais, c'était super !!!!
Merci Api !

Et puis, donc, rendez-vous à tous fin Janvier !!!


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*maintenant, on veut voir les images....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah oui, alèm dans la baignoire de Api on veut voir ça !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pour Azrael, c'était pas des pâtes, c'était des Apipâtes !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## ficelle (17 Décembre 2001)

on fais blahblah, et les photos n'arrivent toujours pas !


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2001)

pffff bande de médisants


----------



## Arno (17 Décembre 2001)

Désolé de ne pas être venu vous rejoindre, je ne pouvais pas. Alèm, tiens-moi au courant pr la next one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et fais péter les photos !!!


----------



## ficelle (17 Décembre 2001)

et les superbes pola de jeanba.....


----------



## ficelle (17 Décembre 2001)

jolis commentaire, lache le lien !


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Tu vas trouver quoi cette fois? L'invasion de sauterelles dévoreuses d'émulsion sensible? La chaine du métro qui a déraillée, envoyant dans la secousse qui s'en est suivie tes precieux rouleaux sur les voies? La terre qui a tremblée 3 fois?




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>












la suite ici!


----------



## ficelle (17 Décembre 2001)

j'adore le flash !


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*jolis commentaire, lache le lien !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu as vu, j'ai un joli lien qui joue sur un pismo


----------



## Arno (17 Décembre 2001)

Yabon les photos ! Je peux dormir tranquille maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




G le n° de la minette au pull rouge !!!


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
*Yabon les photos ! Je peux dormir tranquille maintenant    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




G le n° de la minette au pull rouge !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

le met pas sur ton serveur sinon tu vas être débordé    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[17 décembre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## jeanba3000 (17 Décembre 2001)

cri cri t'exagère, je t'ai laissé plusieurs messages sur ton portable toute la semaine, mais la prochaine fois c'est toi qui fixe la date et le lieu, comme ça tu n'auras aucune excuse pour ne pas en être !

sinon, une mention spéciale aux absents qui n'avaient pas de mot d'excuse (ils se reconnaitront) : hop chez le surgé avec 4 h de colle ! vous m'copierez 3600 fois (le prix d'un ipod) : je ne dois pas sécher l'ipod expo 2001 !!!

hin hin hin ©











sinon, faudra patienter un peu pour mes polas, j'ai pas eu le temps ce ouikinde


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Décembre 2001)

Bon à la prochaine édition je viens !!! C'est promis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Meme si je serais le plus jeune :-D


----------



## ficelle (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Meme si je serais le plus jeune :-D*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
à condition que je ne vienne pas accompagné !


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2001)

c'est tout greg ça, il regarde même pas les images et ne lis pas plus les threads!


----------



## gjouvenat (17 Décembre 2001)

Bon ok.... je me la fermerais la prochaine fois !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et c'est quand le troisieme édition ??? ou la quatrième ????


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Bon ok.... je me la fermerais la prochaine fois !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et c'est quand le troisieme édition ??? ou la quatrième ????   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est marqué au-dessus


----------



## jeanba3000 (17 Décembre 2001)

a y est j'ai scanné mes photos de l'ae 2 (vous pourrez voir également celles de l'ae 1)


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*a y est *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

turuti?   "a y est" = tatayé? 

*ti ti ti©*


----------



## ficelle (18 Décembre 2001)

ah ben voila ! une photo d'alèm, ça manquait !!!
grillé !
je file regarder la suite....


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2001)

_hi hi hi©_


----------



## Amok (18 Décembre 2001)

Je vire a la Mac Greggor:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Décembre 2001)

Photo d'Alèm :
Comment, au demeurant, un gars qui semble bien de sa personne et propre sur lui peut sortir autant de conneries ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'en suis complètement hagard (du Nord...).
M'enfin........


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Photo d'Alèm :
Comment, au demeurant, un gars qui semble bien de sa personne et propre sur lui peut sortir autant de conneries ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'en suis complètement hagard (du Nord...).
M'enfin........*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh  papa, il dit que je suis propre sur moi  tu vas voir, i va v'nir t'casser le trombine à la fin des cours mon pôpa si tu m'causes encore ça com'!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




put et encore j'étais barbu comme un portugais de chantier ce jour-là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




propre sur moi, propre sur  moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




va donc hé, sosie de jeff bridges   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  t'as pas vu que ma veste en jean était fortement rapé à force de m'appuyer sur les murs pour rentrer _in the house_ les soirs où la fillette fut alcoolique, que mon pull était mort suite à une chute de moto la semaine précédente, que mon jean était ruiné à force de me mettre à genoux pour faire des photos (n'est-ce pas compote?)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin, c'est parce que je t'aime que je te pardonne tes phrases si blessantes   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hagar du nord te va bien, mon bloubibloulgasky


----------



## Api (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*
Ah oui, alèm dans la baignoire de Api on veut voir ça !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alèm est un garçon très bien élevé, il a rincé la baignoire avant de partir


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Api:
*
Alèm est un garçon très bien élevé, il a rincé la baignoire avant de partir    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------------
...je n'ose trop penser avec quoi il a rincé la baignoire avant de partir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...Ah, illusions, illusions...
Enfin, mes amitiés Api !
thebig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
* t'as pas vu que ma veste en jean était fortement rapé à force de m'appuyer sur les murs pour rentrer in the house les soirs où la fillette fut alcoolique, que mon pull était mort suite à une chute de moto la semaine précédente, que mon jean était ruiné à force de me mettre à genoux pour faire des photos
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------
...c'est Germinal et l'Assommoir en même temps...
...t'aurais pas été zoliste dans les choeurs de l'Armée Rouge par hasard ???


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
--------------
...c'est Germinal et l'Assommoir en même temps...
...t'aurais pas été zoliste dans les choeurs de l'Armée Rouge par hasard ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non juste une enfance mi-baba mi-rhum   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_arrête l'Assomoir, je me suis toujours endormi avant la troisième page_


----------



## Amok (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Api:
*

Alèm est un garçon très bien élevé, il a rincé la baignoire avant de partir*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et il a fait où on lui a dit de faire?!


----------



## Cricri (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
* la prochaine fois c'est toi qui fixe la date et le lieu, comme ça tu n'auras aucune excuse pour ne pas en être !

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Samedi 26 Janvier 

ICI

Ça reste négociable, d'autant qu'il faut que je vérifie les tarifs, des fois qu'on voudrait me foutre ça sur le dos !


----------



## benjamin (18 Décembre 2001)

Vous vous souvenez, lorsque je vous avais parlé du _Jardin d'Hiver_, de la harpe et de tout le reste.

Eh bien ce _Jardin d'Hiver_ est justement l'un des salons du lien donné par Cricri.

Vous m'y croiserez, si la prochaine AE se tient là-bas


----------



## Cricri (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Vous vous souvenez, lorsque je vous avais parlé du Jardin d'Hiver, de la harpe et de tout le reste.

Eh bien ce Jardin d'Hiver est justement l'un des salons du lien donné par Cricri.

Vous m'y croiserez, si la prochaine AE se tient là-bas   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quand je vous le disais...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, Il y a le Café Beaubourg, c'est chic, c'est central et c'est près d'IC computer (on pourra aller jouer avec les nouveaux iMac...) 

Si y a pas de sous, il reste le Lou Pascalou


----------



## jeanba3000 (18 Décembre 2001)

ben dis-donc, môssieur n'a pas les mêmes vâleurs !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






entre lou pascalou et le crillon y'a un monde 's'pas ?! 

perso, le café beaubourg c'est très surfait...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon IC c'est des cons, je met pas les pieds chez eux même pour planter des macs en démo.

sinon y a bien l'art brut à côté, rue quincampoix, un petit bar décoré entièrement à la ferraille, le bois et le brou de  noix par les chats pelés (2 gars des têtes raides et un de la tordue si je ne m'abuse), mais c'est plutôt exigu et facilement plein à craquer le samedi...

bon on trouvera bien un terrain d'ici-là, postez à la suite vos suggestions   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est vrai aussi cricri que tu circule à vélo même en janvier...


----------



## Cricri (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*
c'est vrai aussi cricri que tu circule à vélo même en janvier...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Ben ouais, comment tu crois que j'économise pour mes petits déjeuners au Crillon ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais bon, à zéro degré, Beaubourg c'est déja le bout du monde pour un fils à papa de Neuilly sur Seine


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cricri:
*


Ben ouais, comment tu crois que j'économise pour mes petits déjeuners au Crillon ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais bon, à zéro degré, Beaubourg c'est déja le bout du monde pour un fils à papa de Neuilly sur Seine   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh arrêtez sinon on l'organise au McDo des Ulis (qui se trouve en face d'un autre mac d'ailleurs)


----------



## Cricri (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

euh arrêtez sinon on l'organise au McDo des Ulis (qui se trouve en face d'un autre mac d'ailleurs)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben c'est une bonne idée ça ! Comme ça on pourrait aller porter nos revendications et nos envies en force...!


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cricri:
*

Ben c'est une bonne idée ça ! Comme ça on pourrait aller porter nos revendications et nos envies en force...!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pour une bière meilleure chez McDo???


----------



## Cricri (18 Décembre 2001)




----------

